# Fast food "hidden gems"



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Please list items on fast food menus that you really like, especially those "hidden gems" and/or how you custom order certain things to your liking.

The sausage biscuit at steak n shake is really good.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

How about that stuff is all garbage and EVERYONE should know better

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I love the chili at Steak n Shake. Also the cravin' chicken sandwich at Arbys, minus the craving sauce and add mayo. YUM! Chase it with a jamocha shake and a Dr. Pepper....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Love the fries at Five Guys. And the burgers aren't bad either.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

sbreech said:


> I love the chili at Steak n Shake. Also the cravin' chicken sandwich at Arbys, minus the craving sauce and add mayo. YUM! Chase it with a jamocha shake and a Dr. Pepper....


I rarely eat fast food, but a Jamocha shake is one of my favorites.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

The fried chicken at Culvers Butterburgers is damn good. Burgers are the bomb too. Don't let the name scare you, it can't be any unhealthier than the other fast food joints.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

popeyes....so good

also, raising canes...their sauce is spectacular


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Is there anything at culvers that isnt good?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Popeyes is good too.

Im hungry.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Arby's beef n cheddar, taco bell beef chalupa supreme, Wendy's makes a heck of a fish sammy during lent....


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i had doritos tacos sober today...i realized i need to be pretty buzzed to eat them.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

postalhunter1 said:


> Arby's beef n cheddar


I will eat those, but the cheese sauce has a kind of "barf/vomit/stomach bile" flavor.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

T-Bell: Volcano Tacos, Chilli Cheese Burritos
Wendys: Asiago Spicy Chicken Samich, Jr. Cheeseburger Deluxe
McDonalds: Filet o Fish, Cheeseburgers w/ mac sauce, mcgriddles
Raisin Canes: All
J Gumbos: Crawfish etouffe (double crawfish is a must)
Rallys: Rally burgers are simply amazing. I shunned them for a while, but was reintroduced to them. Amazing stuff.
White Castle: Jalapeno Cheeseburgers, Bacon Ccheeseburgers (with red pop is a must)
Greek Express: 2 Mini Gyros with beef instead of gyro meat
Dirty Franks: Lots of dogs.
Planks on Parsons: The pep pizza is amazing, and the beer is served ICE COLD...like really cold.
Chipotle: Burritos. Ask for half chicken half steak. The burrito technician instinctively puts two full scoops of meat on the burrito, so you really get double meat for the price of one (pro tip)
Jimmy Johns: Beach Club, so good.
Burger King: Really enjoy it, but messes with stomach.
Sonic: Sonic Burger w/ Cheese and a Large Strawberry Limeade
PJs at OSU: Great drunk eats! Skinny 150 is my fav.

To be continued, as you might be able to tell, I like food....unhealthy food. In moderation of course


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Popeyes: Bonafide meal, drumsticks, redbeans n rice, half n half sweet tea.
Creole Kitchen: WARNING, not the best neighborhood....well, it's bad, let's be honest. The Fried Oyster Po Boy and the Crawfish Etouffe is amazing. Redbeans and rice as a side...AMAZING. Home made chips....AMAZING.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

lol...that is QUITE the list


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

T-Bell - Baja Chalupa (they got rid of them!)
McDonalds - NOTHING!
BK - Frys with BBQ sauce
Wendys - Spicy chicken with ranch
Chipolte - Custom burrtio with EVERYTHING except for onions


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

gerb said:


> lol...that is QUITE the list




I think he's got the whole state of Ohio covered.I'm still laughing.....Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, this one makes my mouth water every time I think of it....European Gyro in Kent.....24 wings smothered or swimming in their Honey Gold sauce. They are by far the best wings I've ever had.The gyros aren't bad either......Mark


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

mcdonalds for breakfast - sausage egg cheese biscuit, ask for the "round egg" instead of the normal square scrambled one. Large sugar free vanilla iced coffee with just two pumps "shots" of sugar free vanilla syrup. I also cant resist their sausage gravy and a buiscuit.

Raising Canes- always get a half sweet/half unsweet tea. and an extra cane sauce so you can dip your fries.

White castle - has suprisingly edible breakfast sandwiches. Just have them made on toast, not the little buns.

and speaking of wings, I know they are not fast food but 
Smokey Bones has good ones. Get the regular fried ones and have them dipped in "buffaque" sauce. If you are with friends and hungry they have a catering menu that you can order from at the restaurant we would get the 30 wings for 20 bucks and pig out while watching the browns get destroyed


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Swensons- Galley Boy and onion rings.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> OK, this one makes my mouth water every time I think of it....European Gyro in Kent.....24 wings smothered or swimming in their Honey Gold sauce. They are by far the best wings I've ever had.The gyros aren't bad either......Mark


 There pizza isn't bad either.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

double quarter pounder from mcdonalds with tarter sauce,pickle, and extra cheese only.taste almost like a frishes big boy but with more meat.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lovin the custom stuff! The round egg at mcds, etc, etc! Mushi.....

You mention greek express. They have very good chicken gyros (ill vouch for the regular, cajun, and terriyaki at least)...but for the best chicken gyros try acropolis just north of graceland (anyone remember zantigos). Nice juicy slow cooked chicken. For good measure get an order of onion rings and a chicago dog while you are here. And some rice pudding to wash everything down.

The roasted red pepper hummus at greek express.....

I could go for some of that right now. 

//My first real job was cooking those round eggs. I was rookie of the month lol.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

OK, I can add more if I want to. 

Remember Daddy-o's? Best.Burgers.Ever. Always nuclear hot. Cheese, catsup, and pickle only.

I also love some White Castle burgers, no onions, add catsup and extra pickles. And a bushel of their crinkle fries. Oh Yeah!

Can you tell I haven't had breakfast yet?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

JamesT said:


> (anyone remember zantigos)..


 
Now you're talking GOOD fast mexican food!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I miss not having a sonic nearby. That was on my stop home from work last year. 2 of the largest slushes (usually a lime-strawberry real fruit slush and the other would be a regular slush) and a couple burgers...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

sbreech said:


> Now you're talking GOOD fast mexican food!


:woot: 

Taco truck or chipotle....decisions decisions lol.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I must not forget Chick Fil A. I love that place. The food is always awesome, staff always friendly, and I like the fact that they give their employees every Sunday off AND they have diet Dr. Pepper. And waffle fries.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I like this thread! My favorite fast food sammy right now would be arbys three cheese and bacon angus sub! Good stuff, I prefer home style fries with mine!
I order mcds sausage egg and chees muffin,but I like the folded egg(square scrambled) rather then the round egg. But thats all I eat from mcdonalds.Dont do burgers from there.

Ralleys burgers and fries I love! Popeyes is probally my favorited chicken place, ive never cared for canes. Butter burgers from culverts are awesome!

Hhmmm is pizza fast food? LOL if so my top 5 pizza places would be cardos(lockborne and williams not any other one),masseys,pizza cottage, lol cardos and masseys will go 4th and 5th as I like them so much!

chicken wings, roosters is my fav! And If I want fast mexican I do chipotles steak/chicken salad,and substitute the salad dressing with hot sauce, and always put extra cheese on it!

Oh and almost forgot city bbq! I LOVE THIS PLACE! I usually get the delux city sampler so I get a taste of everything!!!!

JamesT my first job was also mcdonalds! Started at 15 yrs old.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'd give anything for a 70's A&W original Papa Burger, Mama Burger or Baby Burger with an ice cold glass of A&W rootbeer. All their stuff today tastes like crap, the rootbeer even sucks..............Mark


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I dont doubt the burgers from the 70s were better than today (like the late 70s/early 80s wendys burgers, grease and all (especially the grease!), but a&w still makes a very good burger, especially the double bacon cheeseburger. I used to get them at the drive thru on cleveland ave at lunch and they were always fresh off the grill, great toppings and amount, etc. Ive been known to eat two of those combos many a time.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> JamesT my first job was also mcdonalds! Started at 15 yrs old.


Thats when i started. Within 10 minutes i was behind a grill of about 48 or 60 sausage patties that were ready to be flipped (here, takeover). Of course it was the day the regional manager was gonna be in....wait there he is (throw all those out, they're burnt). He wasnt upset but i felt bad wasting all that food (they werent bad at all). Actually it was a great first job. Teaches you how to always be working (nothing to do? Wipe some stainless lol).

Is it still?

Cheese on 12 regs?

12 regs, cheese on 2 lol......

Ehhh ernest,

Yeah vern...,

Gimme 6 bad birds in a box...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I meant to say cheese on 10. :S


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bye the time I was there they wouldnt let ya behind the grill until you were 16 yrs old. Didnt make since to me. If you were old enough to work there you should be old enough to do everything. But your right, at the mcd's I worked at there sayiing was ''if ya got time to lean ya got time to clean'' LOL actually it was probaly the strictest, most micro managed jobs ive had. wich imo is a good thing considering most employees where 16-18 yrs old and really believed the micro managaing was needed.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised with taco bells new cantina bowl. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Mushi, I like your list, ESPECIALLY the Creole Kitchen. You lost me on the Mac sauce though. Can't do thousand island. 

Rallys used to do that bbw bacon burger with the onion rings, but they changed it slightly for the worse a while back. Can't remember how, I just know it's not as loliscious as it used to be.

White Castle clam strips! YUM!!

Arbys French Dip. Auuuuuuuuuu Jusssssssss yep.

Steak n Shake chili mac. Not like Skyline, a little sweeter. Goes down just as easy.

Raising Canes Caniac, 2 toast, hold the slaw(i like it, but I like the toast better) 

Taco Bell Taco Salad. Slap on the salsa + Stir = Yum! Mexican Pizzas and Chili cheese burritos(i still like to call em Chilitos) get an honorable mention.

Chicken Tikka Masala, New India Restaurant. OK OK, Technically not fast food, but they serve it up fast, it's delicious AND terrible for you I am sure. Don't forget, delicious.


FIREHOUSE MEATBALL SUBS!!!! The king of meatball subs. Its everything a meatball sub should be. Their drink machines are pretty damn amazing as well!

Anything from Steak Escape.


McDonalds "All American Meal". 2 cheeseburgers, fries and a coke. <-- what I had for lunch 

I need a nap just thinking about all those deliciously terrible offerings.. Or is that because I had to get up at 7:00 for work after fishing till 4:30 last night.. Hmm.


----------



## BtweenShots (May 6, 2007)

I must admit I miss them ALL the new burgers at McD's and Wendy's are dry and less than flavourless Arby's passable. I just cannot get past the wanting for WINGS from either Ralphies and Frickers and area pubs. AHHH, I remember when I could not miss a burger from Big Boy juicy from the" choke a little" (50's) they were great. I have tried to mimic them grilled and such but can never duplicate them. Maybe it was the atmosphere or time but they were better. A Goopie or a Butter Burger from area fast food at the time were worth the drive.

Does anyone in the area remember the HOLLAND HOUSE ?

I have only those times to reminese about, good food is a thing of the past.... Hell we only lived until our 60's.

After a good stroke I changed my diet to honor my drs. oreders and I only have those memories of how those tasted. I must say that I sure would like one of the hot dogs at the Circle K's

Just remember youngn's " MODERATION"

Gene


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

massilon. I like whitecastles clam strips as well. Oh an I dont do white castless ratburgers LOL, but love there chicken sandwithces(both ring and fillet) and there breakfast.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Taco Trucks are where it's at. I like the one at 5th and Frankfort.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

The 3 am white castle order does usually include an order of clam strips..

And jalapeno burgers, fish sandwich, and chicken sandwich (somerimes you get the super fatty chicken sandwich).

Whities onion chips USED to be the bomb....battered, not breaded, and extra greasy. The onion/other stuff ratio also was higher....


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

My fave taco truck is taco nazo. Used to hang out on 161 near 71, now its further east on morse, north side tucked back. Next time you pass la michoacana market/restaurant, go get some elote. Two of them and a couple fruit bars for afterwords. Not quite as good as the push carts in l.a. But not far behind....


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I do remember daddyos. Were they kind of rallys competion? I remember liking their burgers better than rallys and they were only a buck if memory serves. Did they also have the waffle cut (battered and seasoned) fries?


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone remember Zantigo's best fast Mex. Wish they would come back to Columbus.
Rally's Burgers not bad for fast food, but Thurman Grill.....!%

Also got to put out another, Yin Yue at Hudson and Ontario best Wor Sue Gai in Columbus. Tell Gary Andy sent you! 

For Pizza Got to head up to Bowling Green, Myles man is that stuff great!

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Subway "veggie delight" footlong with everything but that nasty azz avocado paste and roasted peppers. Hot pepper cheese, extra hot peppers, light Italian dressing and toasted of course  I have at least one a week.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Tudors Biscuit World Inc,, Mickey Biscuit.. ,Cathead Biscuit,Egg, Candian Bacon topped with melted cheese ,,, However a couple spoonfulls of that guys honey in the other thread sure would go good with this..
Any of you that don't like biscuits, if you are ever on US 35 about 4-5 miles East of Jackson Ohio there is a little truck stop (Double A, I think is name of it), anyway they serve a killer Pork Tenderloin sandwich,


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Speaking of mexican food that reminds me of a great place on Georgesville rd on the southwest side of cbus just down from the new casino they are building. ITs called "super torta" Awesome authentic crazy good stuff. Just be carefull what you order they do serve tounge and other pieces of the animail that you dont want to eat. Best quesadilia I have ever eaten. Amazing sandwiches (Tortas) too.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Tortas rock.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> Speaking of mexican food that reminds me of a great place on Georgesville rd on the southwest side of cbus just down from the new casino they are building. ITs called "super torta" Awesome authentic crazy good stuff. Just be carefull what you order they do serve tounge and other pieces of the animail that you dont want to eat. Best quesadilia I have ever eaten. Amazing sandwiches (Tortas) too.


The Polish & Germans make a tongue head cheese that is just plain awesome. A gastronomic climax.

As far as fast food goes, there is not to much that warrants a mention in my opinion. 
Wendy's chili is good, 2packets of their hot sauce & 2 crackers makes for a tasty bowl.
Mcdonalds & dunkin doughnuts has great coffee. Dunkin is the best. 

Starbucks sucks.

If I win the lotto I'm going to open a pizza hut. This way I can close it the 1st. Day of opening.

Nik,


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Nikster said:


> The Polish & Germans make a tongue head cheese that is just plain awesome. A gastronomic climax.
> 
> As far as fast food goes, there is not to much that warrants a mention in my opinion.
> Wendy's chili is good, 2packets of their hot sauce & 2 crackers makes for a tasty bowl.
> ...


My Grandma made a Head Cheese a Souse and a Pickled Tongue that was better than any lunch meats you can buy in any store today..


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Daddy0s was in restaurants that looked like rallys. Daddy os burgers were cooked over flame, where as rallys on a flat grill. They both had the same seasoned frles - delicious with a gallon of catsup.

Isn't catsup a food group anyway?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Here's my post fishin tourney fuel. From Wendy's, I get the chicken club home style spicy sammich. It has bacon, Swiss cheese, i ask for mayo instead of ranch and no tomato. Then I get a medium fry and large chili with two hot sauce packets in it, take ALL the fries and tear them up and put them in the chili and plow away. A big ol sweet tea and a vanilla frosty... I'm hungry now! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Jimmy Johns Italian nite club. Ez lett, ez tom, add hot peps and cut in half.

Love the taco trucks. One pork, one beef and one tongue taco with can of diet coke $5.50.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

JamesT said:


> The 3 am white castle order does usually include an order of clam strips..
> 
> And jalapeno burgers, fish sandwich, and chicken sandwich (somerimes you get the super fatty chicken sandwich).
> 
> Whities onion chips USED to be the bomb....battered, not breaded, and extra greasy. The onion/other stuff ratio also was higher....


Their clam strips are awesome and Long John Silvers used to have these things called Lobster Bites. I could make a meal out of those two.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Can we include ghosts? Where the Home Depot stands on Sawmill Road, there was Tuller's, and their fantastic apple fritters...


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Swenson's galley boy burger and fries dusted with cajun and onion rings (ask for the broken ones).

For cheap lunch, I do chicken sandwich or double burger with cheese off the $1 menu at McD's.\

Oh shoot, that's why I'm just a tad bit over 200# just like a avatar....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I can't imagine I'd ever intentionally eat something called head cheese... As tasty as it may be! Ack. 

Taco Nazo down on Morse now? Last I knew it was on 161 east of 71 near Levs and Walgreens.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The first time I saw a pizza shop adding red pepper flakes and dried herbs to the cheese shakers was in Millwood, of all places.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I can't imagine I'd ever intentionally eat something called head cheese... As tasty as it may be! Ack.
> 
> Taco Nazo down on Morse now? Last I knew it was on 161 east of 71 near Levs and Walgreens.


LOL,, OK , How about an egg,,lol


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep I say same there root beer is a flat as ever. thow was ok back then. the A and W here just folded a few months ago as no one liked the crap as you say it is today. Now to another was a good root beer Hires and Dads till the fda made sassyfrass a no no and these 2 had pull that root juice out there beer and that was what made it top taster. Dads was made here in Youngstown and was part golden age and knee hi pop. think Hires is still around but not easy to come by. oh well what is next to get the axe beats me.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

FISHIN216 said:


> How about that stuff is all garbage and EVERYONE should know better
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Agreed, people should know better, there is no healthy fast food,but its all good, i work in the dialysis field, its my job security!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Just thought of another fav. I seldom get.... Penn stations italian sub.... OH OH, and In dublin there is a little cheese steak place called benneys, anything I have ever ordered from here has been excelent! Its in the kroger shopping center inbetween bw3s and subway.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

IIRC the original Benny's is (was) in Marysville.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I can't imagine I'd ever intentionally eat something called head cheese... As tasty as it may be! Ack..


you think thats bad? try this crap called "beer cheese" nastiest stuff ive ever put in my mouth. i was out on erie fishing, got offered a piece and ate a piece. i went thru 1/2 pack of saltines and 2 apples and still had that nasty taste in my mouth...:C


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Tanks, in dayton ohio. A great dive bar will killer food at a great price!


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Two organic free range eggs
Butter, like really real butter
dash of dried herbs or fresh minced herbs
Good cheese or some protein and veg depending on whats around
8) Mmmm


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

netty's loaded chili dog.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

"chili dog"
wont argue with that, a good chili dog is hard to find


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

TomC said:


> Tanks, in dayton ohio. A great dive bar will killer food at a great price!


+1... TANKS is the BEST for food, especially BREAKFAST


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Just thought of another fav. I seldom get.... Penn stations italian sub.... OH OH, and In dublin there is a little cheese steak place called benneys, anything I have ever ordered from here has been excelent! Its in the kroger shopping center inbetween bw3s and subway.


Wasnt benneylovessaugeyes from dublin? I wonder if that is his restaurant?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

chick-fil-a's chicken sandwich is friggin' awesome! I LOVE chipotles. and burger kings stackers are decent.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I must be the only person who doesn't like Chipotle. Yet i love Mexican food.


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

City BBQ, ribs ribs ribs and more ribs. There ribs are good too!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nothing wrong with head cheese on good rye bread with a little mustard. Blood tongue fixed up the same way,,,,,,, Man you just can't wrong with a few sandwiches like that.

You fast food junkies just haven't learned to like good food YET!!!!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

As for pizza- Cheshire market at Alum Creek Lake. Ask them to make it well down. ALso they have great double meat Italian subs. 
For great wings there is a place on Hilliard Rome Rd in Columbus called Roadhouse Grill. Best wings in Columbus. They cooked the wings, sauce them up and then fry them again making them a little crunchy. 
For burgers- Tilton Hilton at Indian Lake.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Skippy said:


> Nothing wrong with head cheese on good rye bread with a little mustard. Blood tongue fixed up the same way,,,,,,, Man you just can't wrong with a few sandwiches like that.
> 
> You fast food junkies just haven't learned to like good food YET!!!!!!


Thurns sells sliced tongue in a sweet mustard/onion sauce. Some people love it, some run away.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

But!!!! Everyone knows what "opinions" are like huh?

I think that the McDonalds STEAK BAGEL is possibly the best breakfast sandwich I have ever had. (Unless I make something myself).


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Jersey MIke's Big Khauna Original Philly--- Super slammy
Culvers Rib Eye Steak Sand -- OMG
And a green hotdog at dime a dog night after 10 beers at the clippers game - good at the time


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Hot wings from Ralphies , the ones from dominoes pizza arent bad either just not as good as ralphies. 

The walleye at Culvers when they have it during lent is awesome.

And believe it or not , the angus deluxe from mcdonalds is a really good hamburger.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> As for pizza- Cheshire market at Alum Creek Lake. Ask them to make it well down. ALso they have great double meat Italian subs.
> For great wings there is a place on Hilliard Rome Rd in Columbus called Roadhouse Grill. Best wings in Columbus. They cooked the wings, sauce them up and then fry them again making them a little crunchy.
> For burgers- Tilton Hilton at Indian Lake.


check out Johnys on Trabue near private dancer and across from raymond memorial...one of the best burgers ive had in columbus


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

KFC chicken, but dipped in their artery clogging gravy. Yumm.





FISHIN216 said:


> How about that stuff is all garbage and EVERYONE should know better


Like cigs and chew, right? 
You can climb down from your high horse now.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heres another one that I thought of. Get a 5 dollar "hot and ready" pizza from little ceasars and drizzle it with their garlic butter sauce and parm cheese. They used to do this for you. You just had to ask for it "crazy style" but now you have to buy the packets to do it yourself. This is far from gourmet but when you are very hungry and you don't mind regreting what you just ate for several hours its awesome.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Now that I'm hungry and thinking about it...Here's my list of when I do eat out.

Subway-Crab and seafood sub with jalapenos, pepper jack cheese, and black olives

Taco Bell- Nacho Supreme with no tomato

McDonald's- Breakfast burritos and hot sauce

Buffalo Wild Wings- Blazin and spicy garlic wings.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Stopped by speedway today an had two loaded jumbo dogs, bag of cheddar an sourcream ruffle,with a cold foutain pop! Actually good,cheap lunch!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Silent Mike said:


> check out Johnys on Trabue near private dancer and across from raymond memorial...one of the best burgers ive had in columbus


I'll second johnnies. It ain't much to look at but damn that's a tasty burger!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Stopped by speedway today an had two loaded jumbo dogs, bag of cheddar an sourcream ruffle,with a cold foutain pop! Actually good,cheap lunch!


Yep, good stuff as long as you don't get one of those all day rollers... I used to chow on their chili dogs when I was running around town installing cable.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Main Moon, Sesame Chicken....If thats cat, I love me some cat


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yep, good stuff as long as you don't get one of those all day rollers... I used to chow on their chili dogs when I was running around town installing cable.


LOL gotta look for the green ones, theyll sneak up on ya!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

a1deerhunter said:


> City BBQ, ribs ribs ribs and more ribs. There ribs are good too!


What I wouldn't give for a good rib. The last good ribs I had was 25 years ago when Mimi's Ribs wa still open on Miles Road in Northfield. I have no idea what they do to the pigs now, but the meat is not the same as it used to be.........Mark


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

bassmastermjb said:


> What I wouldn't give for a good rib. The last good ribs I had was 25 years ago when Mimi's Ribs wa still open on Miles Road in Northfield. I have no idea what they do to the pigs now, but the meat is not the same as it used to be.........Mark


If you ever find yourself in Louisville Ky, check out Marks Feed Store.. Lip smacking good ribs...


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

TomC said:


> Tanks, in dayton ohio. A great dive bar will killer food at a great price!


x1000!!!!



> How about that stuff is all garbage and EVERYONE should know better


lol this isnt a thread about what trolls eat...

anyone had the taco truck on cleveland ave near 161? very tasty

ringside cafe on pearl alley, between gay street and broad is amazing

also, everyone should hit up DK diner on third ave in grandview...the most amazing pancakes(asside from moms) that i have ever eaten...they also have dope breakfast sandwiches


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Pigsticker said:


> I must be the only person who doesn't like Chipotle. Yet i love Mexican food.


Also hate Chipotle but love Mexican


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Silent Mike said:


> x1000!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ringside makes a delicious burger AND chicken sammich!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

RiverWader said:


> Also hate Chipotle but love Mexican


Taco Bell beats Chipotle a thousand times over. I cannot stand Chipotle.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Dog w/works, family fry and vanilla shake from The Hot Dog Shoppe in Warren, after a Harding H.S. game! Oh man I'm driving up there this weekend now!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If you're in C-Bus, gotta get some 

*Flying Pizza* (campus or Bethel) - 2 slices and a free coke....5 bones....GREAT pizza!!

James, if you like Culver's, give their tenderloin sammy a chance. OH MY!!

Raising Canes - hold the slaw, double toast.

Quiznos - the one with the prime rib, shrooms, and the grille sauce....


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Here's an A - Z list of food trucks around Columbus:

http://streeteatscolumbus.com/streeteateries-a-z/


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Last summer while in Columbus, a friend and I drove over to Gander Mountain and Harbor Freight on West Side. On way back I wanted to stop at Georges Hotdog on Georgesville and get hot dogs, He wanted to stop at one of the Maggot Wagons parked along Georgesville, we stopped and he got whatever and then on to Georges and I went in and got my hot dogs, we sat in parking lot and ate. From there we drove out 70 East to Outdoor World.On way back to his place he started getting cramps. Then he tossed his cookies all over the truck a couple time. On way around 270 I had to pull over and he did the Belly Ache Squat right beside the truck.He was sick for a week. I've never ate at one of those trucks and just don't think I could. I did once get some asian food at a push cart by Grant Hospital that I must admit was very good.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

when i worked in whitehall, i used to get subs from a place called Jumbo's across the street. not sure if they're even around now, but their subs were so good. they even used nice thick slices of bacon on them.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

trucked said:


> But!!!! Everyone knows what "opinions" are like huh?
> 
> I think that the McDonalds STEAK BAGEL is possibly the best breakfast sandwich I have ever had. (Unless I make something myself).


I nearly included the mcd's steak bagel in first post. Very good and most probably havent tried it. Good portion size too.

Good to see you are still around trucked!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Silent Mike said:


> check out Johnys on Trabue near private dancer and across from raymond memorial...one of the best burgers ive had in columbus


Been meaning to check out johnys for a while now....

Hows the PD?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

BK- Rodeo burgers for a buck you can't beat em
Wendys- Junior bacons with Ketchup onion tomato lettuce only. 
Taco bell- Cheesey gordita crunches. 
Mcdonalds- Fries with honey 
Thats usually about all i eat unless its a pizza. 

B-dubbs- always Spicy Garlic


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

JamesT said:


> I nearly included the mcd's steak bagel in first post. Very good and most probably havent tried it. Good portion size too.
> 
> Good to see you are still around trucked!


How about a steak bagel, round egg, xtra grilled onion.

Maybe add some bacon?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Slatebar said:


> If you ever find yourself in Louisville Ky, check out Marks Feed Store.. Lip smacking good ribs...


Get their sauce all the time. Great stuff 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> heres another one that I thought of. Get a 5 dollar "hot and ready" pizza from little ceasars and drizzle it with their garlic butter sauce and parm cheese. They used to do this for you. You just had to ask for it "crazy style" but now you have to buy the packets to do it yourself. This is far from gourmet but when you are very hungry and you don't mind regreting what you just ate for several hours its awesome.


If I ever win a powerball/mega millions, i'm gonna open up a lil ceasars pizza just to be able to close it the day I open.

Also a Pizza Hut & Dominoes,

Nik,


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Pei Wei - Spicy Pei Wei w/chicken & fried rice (one of my recent favorites)


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool the thread is still going strong...... My favorite place to get fried chicken is giant eagle. Good stuff. LOL actually I uslually go to popeyes and get there bisquits(another fav. of mine) then stop at giant eagle on the way home an get some chicken and stoufers macncheese. Cheep easy meel that feeds the whole family.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

JamesT said:


> Hows the PD?


some of the worst ive seen lol


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

bassmastermjb said:


> I'd give anything for a 70's A&W original Papa Burger, Mama Burger or Baby Burger with an ice cold glass of A&W rootbeer. All their stuff today tastes like crap, the rootbeer even sucks..............Mark


All of the A&Ws around me became Jollys, my wife loves Jollys but its not the same to menot even close. It kind of irritates me, I remember what it used to taste like and I get dissapointed.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

For a GREAT hotdog you gotta try Scooters!! I like all the different selections but my favorite has chili, sourkraut, and cheese on it. They have really good fresh cut fries in HUGE portions also.
The steak bagel @ mcd's is awesome.
Mr. Chicken makes the best fried chicken and wings in my book.
BK double whopper with extra mayo.
Chipotle steak burrito with extra green salsa. mmmmmmmm
And right now during football season the concession stands at our games have these walking tacos that are so damn good im going to gain 20lbs. lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

The "hotdog shoppe" in Warren makes a great chilli cheese and onion dog. I can easily eat 6 with a large vanilla shake and keep burping them up for 6 hours after the fact  but they are so good it's worth it!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Lees Famous Recipe chicken and there breaded livers and gizzards are the best around. there are not many around anymore but i stop at the one in buckeye lake on rt.79. put some brown gravy over the gizzards and livers with hot sauce and enjoy.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The fried chicken at Ohio Deli is amazing. Mashed taters are super creamy and whipped.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Bonecrusher said:


> BK- Rodeo burgers for a buck you can't beat em
> Wendys- Junior bacons with Ketchup onion tomato lettuce only.
> Taco bell- Cheesey gordita crunches.
> Mcdonalds- Fries with honey
> ...


Fries with honey???? Never tried that before but it will happen real soon. Gotta go punch another hole in my belt now.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

My new favoriate is Yabos Tacos in Westerville. If you haven't eaten there yet do it! It's great. 
And another place is Jersey Mike's, I get #13 Mike's way, add mayo. The perfect sub for me!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> How about that stuff is all garbage and EVERYONE should know better
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Pretty strong coming from a smoker. EVERYONE should know better about smoking IF they can read the warning labels....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bassmastermjb said:


> What I wouldn't give for a good rib. The last good ribs I had was 25 years ago when Mimi's Ribs wa still open on Miles Road in Northfield. I have no idea what they do to the pigs now, but the meat is not the same as it used to be.........Mark


I used to love the Mimi's on Miles on the Solon/ Bedford border. I found someone last month who has the family recipe for the Mimi's rib sauce. She is suppose to give em a quart next time she makes it. Used to love their HOT!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

In Solon, go to Mama Jo's Pizza and get the Italian Sub cooked in the oven. Hot Peppers if you like them but it s good without too. Best sub ever! They are sloppy due to the great creamy Italian dressing. They are huge........Highly Highly recommended.....Eat em while they are hot....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Burger Nuts in Willoughby on Rt 20 has some great burgers with choice of fixins and milkshakes too. Similar to a Five Guys but you can get coupons over the net to save money.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Hardees has a good double bacon burger.
Swensons is good all around
Wendy's is the baconator all the way
The original chicken sandwiches from Chik-fi-la


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Silent Mike said:


> x1000!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna have to check out Ringside.. Any tips on parking? I've been towed once from that area... LOL! Kinda my fault... I should have known those parking blocks out back of the Newport the night of a concert were only temporary..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> The fried chicken at Ohio Deli is amazing. Mashed taters are super creamy and whipped.


Gonna hve to try that. Ohio deli is my wifes favorite place to eat. Ive never been to impressed with them. But will give the chicken a chance....

Ben, I do like lees fried chicken, I get it almost every friday why in springfeild for work. But if im at buckeye lake lol im getting pizza!!!!!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Gonna have to check out Ringside.. Any tips on parking? I've been towed once from that area... LOL! Kinda my fault... I should have known those parking blocks out back of the Newport the night of a concert were only temporary..


yeah park on gay and walk up pearl alley towards broad....its on the right


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

This is disgustingly bad for you, but sooo delicious.
Sometimes if I am up and around early enough to get the McDonalds breakfast, I will get the steak egg and cheese bagel, but I will sub a biscuit instead of the bagel. Too good.


----------

